# Bulking Diet By Grim...



## The Grim Repper (Sep 30, 2008)

As I'm new here (although not new to the iron) I didn't want to come into your 'home' empty handed.  So, I wanted to post a bulking diet of my design that hopefully some will find useful.  The diet focuses not only on macronutrient ratios but more importantly IMO the timing of these nutrients and the sources from which they come.
Personally, I work out at 5 am*.  I am fresh, motivated and the gym is fairly all mine at that hour.  The diet works around a morning workout, so you may have to readjust, your mileage may vary.

* I should add that I'm up at 3:30 AM so I can get a black coffee in me and cook my first meal to be eaten at 4:00 AM.

I didn't provide exact foods to eat as is commonly done.  What I have done is provide a caloric road map for you.  Obviously, the choices should be the logical ones: lean proteins, complex (mostly) carbohydrates and healthy fats/oils.  One exception to this being post workout (simple carb powders and quick acting whey).  The diet has a macronutrient profile of 60% carbs, 25% protein and 15% fat.  Some may argue that the protein is low(ish) and although I agree to an extent, at 5,000 calories a day, that's 1,250 calories (300+ grams of protein) so, I think it's adequate.  You'll be downing LOTS of brown rice, sweet potatoes, wheat pasta and OATMEAL to get those carbs in!  I also prefer cream of rice/wheat at nighttime.

I've provided diets in the same 60-25-15 ratios and proportions for diets at 3,500 to 5,000, so you can start at the lower end and work your way up another 500 calories every two weeks or so.  I've used this with much success and I'm sure you will too.  I'd keep moderate cardio (1/2 hour every other day - or every day if you'd like) just for balance.  You won't get fat, and in fact, I and others I've put on this have even lost fat!  You may be surprised!  You'll notice a BIG increase in strength once your muscles and system get charged up with those massive amounts of stored energy in the form of glycogen.  More strength to push numbers and GROW!

Have a look and a go at it if you're so inclined to do so.  It's great to be here and thanks for reading!

TGR


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 5, 2008)

The Grim Repper said:
			
		

> As I'm new here (although not new to the iron) I didn't want to come into your 'home' empty handed.  So, I wanted to post a bulking diet of my design that hopefully some will find useful.  The diet focuses not only on macronutrient ratios but more importantly IMO the timing of these nutrients and the sources from which they come.
> Personally, I work out at 5 am*.  I am fresh, motivated and the gym is fairly all mine at that hour.  The diet works around a morning workout, so you may have to readjust, your mileage may vary.
> 
> * I should add that I'm up at 3:30 AM so I can get a black coffee in me and cook my first meal to be eaten at 4:00 AM.
> ...



Thats a great post with lots of useful info. Good to see someone taking some time and effort to provide insightful threads. I can see a lot of thought has gone into the ratios. I am a firm believer in the sort of ratios you have listed. Many try something like 40/40/20 but I believe what you have listed is likely to be far more successful for most people. Too much protein can be a bad thing sometimes and like you said your getting around 300g in the 5000 calorie plan. I am gonna start a bulking diet soon so will use something like you have listed. Although I work out at 8pm so it would be alittle different.

I was wondering if you could list a complete plan for 1 usual day of eating on a bulking diet (something around 4000 calories). I would appreciate seeing how you put together a typical day.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 5, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:
			
		

> Thats a great post with lots of useful info. Good to see someone taking some time and effort to provide insightful threads. I can see a lot of thought has gone into the ratios. I am a firm believer in the sort of ratios you have listed. Many try something like 40/40/20 but I believe what you have listed is likely to be far more successful for most people. Too much protein can be a bad thing sometimes and like you said your getting around 300g in the 5000 calorie plan. I am gonna start a bulking diet soon so will use something like you have listed. Although I work out at 8pm so it would be alittle different.
> 
> I was wondering if you could list a complete plan for 1 usual day of eating on a bulking diet (something around 4000 calories). I would appreciate seeing how you put together a typical day.



Hey, thanks for the reply and the props!  I'll be happy to post a typical day's eating at around 4k, my pleasure.  I'm always happy to share this stuff.

TGR


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 6, 2008)

*Update - Diet Details*

As baseline daily caloric requirements have been established, we need to take a closer look at the types of foods we’re getting those calories from.  The proteins, carbohydrates and fats consumed can vary depending upon the time of day, post workout, etc. so we need to set general ‘rules’ on the types of foods consumed in order to meet our goals.  In this case, our goals are to reduce bodyfat and gain lean mass.
Proteins should come from lean healthy sources.  This includes fish such as salmon, tuna, and tilapia.  Lean cuts of beef are preferable to other cuts in their fat content.  Typically, round is the leanest cut of beef and packs a lot of protein into a serving.  Fast acting proteins such as whey are perfect for post workout nutrition, although typically, you’ll want whole food meals during the rest of the day as well as off-training days.  If you choose a meal replacement or protein shake, you’ll want a protein source that keeps you fed longer.  Usually, MRPs and the like are made from combinations of whey and casein.
Carbohydrates like proteins should come from healthy sources.  Aim to consume low glycemic complex sources such as oatmeal, wheat pasta, wheat bread, brown rice and green and fibrous vegetables.  Often these carbohydrate choices will also contain additional protein helping to meet your requirements with the added benefit of dietary fiber and healthy fats.
Fats which account for around 15% of your calories should come from healthy sources such as fish, olive oil, nuts (such as almonds and walnuts), flax, and avocados.  
I'd also recommend 20-24 oz. of water with each meal.  A sample 4,000 calorie diet (weight training day) would resemble something like the following:

*Meal 1*
2 cups oatmeal (precooked) 
4 egg whites and 1 whole egg

*Meal 2 (PWO #1)*
4.5 scoops carbohydrate powder
2.5 scoops AST VP2 Whey Protein Isolate

*Meal 3 (PWO #2)*
3 cups wheat pasta
1 tbsp. olive oil
4 oz. chicken breast

*Meal 4*
2.5 cups wheat pasta
4 oz. salmon

*Meal 5*
2 cups brown rice
3.5 oz top round steak

*Meal 6*
1.5 servings Cream of Wheat
4 oz. salmon


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 4, 2008)

So, just to bump this a little I've decided to post my current typical eating plan.  Currently, I'm on a 3,500 calorie a day diet.  I've returned to training following 6 weeks off for epigastric hernia repair.  I had been walking around with the hernia for four years (mind you I was training very intensely as well) and decided it was time to fix it for good.

So, this is a typical day for me:

*Meal 1*
5 egg whites and 1 whole egg
1 cup oatmeal dry
1/4 cup raisins

*Meal 2 - PWO 1*
4 scoops carb powder
2 scoops whey protein isolate

*Meal 3 - PWO 2*
4 scoops carb powder
2 scoops whey protein isolate

*Meal 4*
4 oz. Tilapia
2 cups wheat pasta
1 tbsp. olive oil

*Meal 5*
3 oz. broiled chicken breast
1-3/4 cups brown rice
1 tbsp. olive oil

*Meal 6*
4 oz. Tilapia
2 cups wheat pasta
1 tbsp. olive oil

*Meal 7*
3 oz. top round steak
1-1/4 servings Cream of Rice

This is _ABOUT_ 3,500 calories.  If i'm training harder one day, I might add 200-300 calories as well.  I should also mention that I'm drinking 1-1/2 to 2 gallons of water daily.  Besides water, beverages are limited to black coffee and tea.

Thanks for reading!

TGR


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 19, 2008)

*PM Workout Version*

This version could be used as a good start for a trainee who works out in the PM/Evening.  Please tweak as necessary.

*Meal 1*
5 egg whites and 1 whole egg
1 cup oatmeal dry
1/4 cup raisins
20 oz. water

*Meal 2*
4 oz. broiled/baked chicken breast
2 cups wheat pasta
1/2 tbsp olive oil
20 oz. water

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Salmon
1 1/2 cups brown rice
1 tbsp. natural peanut or almond butter
20 oz. water

*Meal 4*
4 oz. broiled/baked chicken breast
2 cups wheat pasta
1/2 tbsp. olive oil
20 oz. water

*Meal 5*
2 scoops Whey Protein
1 cup oatmeal dry
20 oz. water

*Meal 6 PWO 1*
4 scoops Twinlab Ultra Fuel
2 scoops Whey Protein
20 oz. water
*
Meal 7 PWO 2*
4 oz. top round steak
1 Large Sweet Potato (16 oz.)


----------

